# Icloud drive sur Apple TV



## sirtotof (6 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Icloud drive c'est un peu mon disque dur personnel, il me permet de stocker mes médias que j'utilise sur mon mac, mon iphone, mon ipad... mais pas mon apple TV !

J'ai pris le temps de chercher sur l'Apple Store, et sur les forums de MacG... sans succès, alors j'ose se sujet en espérant ne pas être le seul à chercher cette solution.

Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------

